# Points Availiable for someone to use by end of this year



## jillterry (Dec 18, 2022)

I have Points available till end year use if someone is able to use. Its thought my club wyndham 57,000 points.  I know can only be used next week or so. I though i was able to transfer to next year or RCI but unable. So if anyone needs a few night get away soon. Let me know


----------



## Lisa P (Dec 18, 2022)

You ought to be able to transfer them to RCI - why not?


----------



## jillterry (Dec 18, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> You ought to be able to transfer them to RCI - why not?


I am thinking these still must be rolled over points that i couldn't use last year either ? not sure . I tried depositing with rci online and so did a agent .


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2022)

Did you call Wyndham and ask them to deposit them???


----------



## sukibear (Dec 18, 2022)

I’m interested, I’m looking for a few nights in Mexico next week!


----------



## otodd (Dec 18, 2022)

Is there any availability at Wyndham in Park City, UT before year end?


----------



## Tanja01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello, is there anything available at Wyndham kingsgate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi, Please check Wyndham Dolphin’s cove available for 12/30-1/3? I can use 1-3 days or any Anaheim. Thanks


----------



## Coady (Dec 19, 2022)

I need a few nights in the first week of January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coady (Dec 19, 2022)

Preferably Wyndham Ocean Boulevard 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich1073 (Dec 19, 2022)

jillterry said:


> I have Points available till end year use if someone is able to use. Its thought my club wyndham 57,000 points.  I know can only be used next week or so. I though i was able to transfer to next year or RCI but unable. So if anyone needs a few night get away soon. Let me know


Let me know if you can do one night in Star Island, Bonnet Creek etc during the week sometime.


----------



## mtravelers (Dec 19, 2022)

Would they be available for bonnet creek in Orlando 12/29-1/5 or 12/30-1/6


----------



## bluebee_sky (Dec 19, 2022)

jillterry said:


> I have Points available till end year use if someone is able to use. Its thought my club wyndham 57,000 points.  I know can only be used next week or so. I though i was able to transfer to next year or RCI but unable. So if anyone needs a few night get away soon. Let me know


I would love to get a booking anywhere in Puerto Rico


----------



## cxr (Dec 19, 2022)

im looking for wyndham grand desssert for new years weekend.  fri-mon if any avail esp a 2 bedroom

or even   Wyndham Bonnet creek.
any other good wyndham properties in orlando?


----------



## jellson (Dec 28, 2022)

Is this still available? I am trying to help a friend and her kids who are stuck in Vancouver. Hoping I can use the points to book them a hotel room asap. Thanks!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 28, 2022)

jellson said:


> Is this still available? I am trying to help a friend and her kids who are stuck in Vancouver. Hoping I can use the points to book them a hotel room asap. Thanks!




Don't hold your breath.   As of today the OP hasn't been back since December 19th.



.


----------



## jules54 (Dec 29, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Don't hold your breath.   As of today the OP hasn't been back since December 19th.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Someone should private message them and ask them to update. Maybe they found a way to deposit to RCI. Those points would not have been roll over points because those points are used first not last.


----------

